# got any pictures of 3d shoots



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

Would like to get an idea of what some of the courses look like.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189701 a couple from Nelson Ledges in N.E. Ohio


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Here are a couple pics from Crowfoot Archers last summer....


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

pictures of last years Rinehart 100 at Hitaga Archery

http://community.webshots.com/user/ISAA_Archer

John


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

www.muscarcheryclub.com We started this club & course 5 years ago, we have had great turn outs from 125 to 250 shooters a shoot.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*pics*

I love looking at shoot pics! Those carp at the R-100 look fun


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank You For All The Pictures, This Looks Like It Is A Blast.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's some from my range ....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

another ....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Elk ....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sitting around ....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sage - that elk shot looks great - Like the REAL DEAL! Awesome...


Here's some from NY...


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*3-d*

HERE ARE SOME FROM THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS...and one from Gainesville this past weekend...sorry...I couldn't help it :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

who makes that bear in the ohio picks?

and sage those are the mosr realistic looking shots i've seen yet


----------



## Shooterscool (Dec 19, 2002)

*Bear*

The bear with a foot on the stump "Big Griz" was made by Delta. Delta has recently purchased McKenzie Targets so I dont know if it will be a returning target or not. It sure is realistic though, isnt it.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are some of last years firefighter olympics 3d course in Texas. It was a good course. We had a great time...


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is a link to some photos from our club in eastern Colorado

http://frontier-ac.com/photo.htm


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

heres some pics of shoots that Bowzone.ca has recently covered 

http://forum.bowzone.ca/gallery/browseimages.php?c=37


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d for hunters*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96965&highlight=Turnpike


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

theres lots of pics once you get past the medals blah blah 

heres one of my Fav pics ...
Fellow Ater 
XXXboho 
last febuary at the Cdn Indoor National Championship 
Shooting her Stick ....because she entered too late for compound div. 










Anyone hear from Aya lately ...after her surgery???


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This is my favorite target to shoot at.The cat actually sits higher up but we lowered it a bit to get in the pic.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I've shot that cat before.I shot an IBO qualifer there.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

here are some


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

more


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

yet more


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

our 2006 indoor shoot


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

more indoor


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

last one


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

Here's some pictures from our clubs shoots: http://www.3riversgunclub.com/3-d_archery1.htm


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

These pictures are all great!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Here are a few from Havre, Montana in 2005.
































































CLB


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Montana is beautiful.

I would love to shoot that course.


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

Those montana pictures look awesome.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

CLB said:


> Here are a few from Havre, Montana in 2005.
> snip.......
> CLB


I hey I know all dem Guys ........
Montana is sweet .... If ya'll come to Montana ...cross the border to Lethbridge or Med Hat shoots .....

They are Freakin Awesome !!!!!!!!
My Fav Course however is Medicine Hats in the Cypress Hills ....wake up in the Morning ...scratch...make coffee look out yer camper ...watch the Elk wander by ....look the other direction you can usaully see some Turkeys doing their thing ...think to yerself ..."what is better than this?"


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

never been out west but i got to go one day


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of the pictures. This looks like it is going to be alot of fun.
Keep them coming if you have more.

thanks


----------



## natedigity (Mar 24, 2005)

wow, I have never been to such a wide open 3d shoot since I went to Cascadian outside of Eugene, Or. At the range I grew up shooting at (Green Valley Archery) there is alot more character to most shots. It prepares you for hunting much more and is so much more fun. They are located in Dexter, Or. We need more northwest people posting on AT. Nate.


----------



## beetle (Jun 23, 2004)

Here'a a couple from Australian 3D shoots:










Last weekend at Macedon Ranges Archers shoot near Melbourne.












Last year at Manly (near Sydney). 

Can't see the target? Here 'tis:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Great pictures! I'd love to shoot them all and especially those in the mountains.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great pictures.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

CLB said:


> Here are a few from Havre, Montana in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cam, that was mighty nice of you showing all them Alberta boys and a wanna be Alberta boy(Rob)!!!!!!!!!! Great pics once again bud!

We saw ahell of a nice WT buck in your neighbourhood on the way back on Sunday. Can't believe he is still packin!


----------



## JDK (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's a link to our clubs site in Southeastern Illinois. 
http://www.redhillarchery.20fr.com/


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Here are a few from the Gainesville Archery Club......

Mule Deer..........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Standing Bear..........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

turkey...........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

walking black bear.......


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

grey wolf..........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

10 point buck


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bedded betty...........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

caribou.........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

stone sheep.........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

leopard......


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

3 more

cheese goat.........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

30 pt buck.........


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks go out to Nobody for those great pics.

Do you guys really enjoy the Reinharts?

I'm sure they last better and pull easier.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

coyote.........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Thanks go out to Nobody for those great pics.
> 
> Do you guys really enjoy the Reinharts?
> 
> I'm sure they last better and pull easier.


We let the club members vote, and it was unanimous, keep the Rineharts. They have lasted very well for us over the years, unless we put them up close, and they do take a beating. The walking black bear has seen over 1,100 shots over the last 2 years and we just now need a new kill for him.


----------



## Mrs. Lil E Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

Picture not real good quality (taken with a camera phone)


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow CLB, those pics make me want to pack up and move to Montana, AWESOME pics!! Easton94


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Wow CLB, those pics make me want to pack up and move to Montana, AWESOME pics!! Easton94


If you think those pics are good ...you should see some other pics that Cam has taken ....


----------

